# Back to writing reports! Yesterday morning's Specks



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Have only hit the beach twice for Trout, Reds and Flounder. Had a decent Pompano season but I feel it's time to start focusing on what I love to do the most on the beach! 

A couple weeks ago I hit some nice Reds and Flounder but only hit one Speck. Yesterday it was all about big Trout. They weren't thick, but the quality was great and it led to some awesome sight fishing opportunity in the shallow troughs. You had to move at a slower pace and really check each trough since the water was slightly stained but if the fish was within 30 yds you could spot them. 

I threw the Unfair Rip N Slash most of the morning although I did switch it up a couple times with less productive results. I'd lead the fish by about 5ft and work it aggressively once the fish "turned on" to it. the strikes were incredible and these fish had shoulders on them!!! Smallest fish was nearly 20" and the biggest one was just shy of 26". All but three released (my buddy wanted a few for dinner). Also got some Blues and the first Ladies of the year. 

Hopefully get favorable conditions again soon!


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice fish! Seems that lure is working well for you.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the report I never really thought about sight fishing the surf always thought it was more bait fishing. Awesome work and great pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent.
Nice to see those sows released to produce more young'uns.

:thumbup:


----------



## DirtyPirate (Apr 5, 2017)

Always great reports bud??


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, thanks Chris


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the report Chris. One of these days, you will need to lead a clinic on the rip n slash. I just never get consistent results with it. I know it's on the angler, not the lure...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Thanks for the report Chris. One of these days, you will need to lead a clinic on the rip n slash. I just never get consistent results with it. I know it's on the angler, not the lure...


 
I may do some short videos on working various lures before long. All else fails, swing by the shop one day and we will have a mini seminar


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice fat ones there Chris . :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Very impressive! Great report. Thank you.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Great report and pics. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Fantastic Chris....


----------



## fishon_57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you catching them on the Gulf (in the surf)side? It looks fairly calm in picture. If you can elaborate on the conditions to look for it would be appreciated... thanks

Sent from my ASUS_Z01FD using Tapatalk


----------

